# 2.000 posts for anangelaway !



## geve

*"Angel, elle est belle !"* _(banal, la rime, hein...)_
*"Un ange qui mérite des louanges !"* _(mouais, c'est pas beaucoup mieux)_
*"Une fée du clavier !"* _(là, on frise le cliché !)_
*"Quand elle est away, on est tout tristounets !"* _(hum, je ne suis pas meilleure en rimes bilingues...)_​ 
Bon, les poèmes, c'est pas mon fort, j'en laisserai le soin à d'autres forer@s plus doué(e)s... 
Je me contenterai de dire tout simplement, que c'est toujours un bonheur de te croiser !  

"Je sais pas toi, mais moi, j'ai encore soif" Ce n'est que le deuxième, tu pourras encore surfer après ! Au pire, on trouvera bien de quoi éponger.


----------



## DearPrudence

*Un ange passe, les fautes trépassent.* 
Merci pour tous tes messages pleins de sagesse. 
En te souhaitant encore beaucoup d'autres anniversaires ...​
Félicitations!


----------



## timpeac

Félicitations ange


----------



## cuchuflete

¡felicidades Ángela!

 
Te agradezco la buena compañía


Un abrazo fuerte,
cuchu​


----------



## Aupick

Congratulations, AnAngel!

Always a pleasure to read your posts.


----------



## la reine victoria

Félicitations Angel. De tous les anges que je connais je te vois comme mon ange gardien. Ton visage est irrésistible.​ 
**************​ 
Un petit cadeau 
pour mon Ange​ 
Pour tes 2000 tu mérites
encore un​ 

Merci pour ton aide.​ 

LRV​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*2000*
*Gracias*
*Thank you*
*Merci*
*Grazie*
*!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## zaby

Félicitations !​ 
Si j'en crois tes avatar et portrait, ça doit être la fête dans l'océan !​ 
Un petit film pour toi​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

> "An angel a day, keeps the doctor away!"
> Ou : "Anangelaway, keeps the doctor a day?"


De toutes façons, quand t'es away, je t'imagine ici, ou là ou déjà là  ou toujours là , ou bien encore là !?  
A ton 2018ème poste ma belle ! (c'est vrai, quoi, pourquoi ne fêter que des comptes ronds ?)


----------



## Agnès E.

D'abord, t'es pas un ange, parce qu'on sait que t'es une fille.
D'abord.
Ensuite, les anges y zont pas d'tentacules, y zont des ailes.
Na.

Donc, je t'offre un truc qui n'a complètement rien à voir, et je te souhaite un joyeux postiversaire !

Et toc.









Bises.


----------



## charlie2

Hey,
I suppose you wouldn't mind a little repetition in celebrating your 2000 (and counting) .
Honestly _it_ has been on my mind ever since.


----------



## anangelaway

*What a great biodiversity I'm surrounded by in this amazing virtual Ocean!*​ 
Gracias a todos! ​ 
Gevounette la Fantômette, je crois que ton coeur est si gros que tu n'as plus besoin de masque, à lui tout seul, il préserve ton anonymat. ​ 
Oh yes! Let's ask Tigger for couple of _Margaritas_ (gracias Tigger!). ​ 
I hope you don't mind Karinette _La Geekette_ if we let pass the _pastis_ this time...  Merci, mon soleil et mon mistral!​ 
Cuchu! Cuchu! An extremely rare species, when he swims around, the entire ocean's life feels protected. Suddenly the vicious sharks will flee... Ha!!!! Une petite Mauresque et des olives pour Cuchu!  ​ 
D'abord, Agnès, les anges sous la mer, ça existent: et la tentacless alors? D'abord.  P'tite Margarita?! Allez... Tim aussi? Ha! Frozen for you, got it! Agnès et Tim, Merci à tous les deux. ​ 
DearPrudence! Mais viens, viens par ici, ne sois pas si timide: en fait, mes fautes se trémoussent entre elles, bien plus qu'elles ne trépassent. I have to keep an eye on them you know. A Strawberry Margarita for you? Bien sûr DP! 
Ha! Sa Majesté wound't mind a Margarita with some Chili con carne, or would she? LRV! Les Anglais, je vous aime!!!!!!!!!!!
Merci à toutes les deux. ​ 
Aupick the _Montpelliérain_, the pleasure is surely all mine! I adore your _''gardons les pieds sur terre-bon sang''_ attitude, j'adore! Margarita or simply just a _Tequila frappée+sel+citron_? ​ 
Et oui, Zaby c'est la fête ici dans l'ocean! Merci pour le film. Non, tu n'aimes pas les Margaritas?! Ha! Toi, tu préfères le pastaga - double dose... Karine, un 102 pour Zaby s'il te plaît! ​ 
_Coucou! I'd like to have your attention please. Did you know we had our WR Sherlock Holmes????  Yes, his name is Charlie Holmes, the grand-grand-... son. He is also an archive's archaeologist. _​ 
Charlie! I'm afraid 'Margarita and _foie gras'_ woudn't work, my family would dishonour me if they found out... I have a delicious Ceviche here for you. ​ 

  ​


----------



## DDT

These days I'm being busy with the unofficial-WR-forer@s-portraits hunting, that's why I'm so late  

And here is when I surprised you during a pause from WR   [tu vois Agnès, c'est pas vrai qu'elle est une fille !!!     ]

*MERCI ET BRAVO !!!*​
DDT


----------



## anangelaway

*Merci **DDT*! 
You make me wonder: mais qui est donc mon Gros Minet!? Ha lui... 
Pardon? Una Michelada? Pero si, si! 

 ​


----------



## nichec

I know I know....I'm sorry I'm so late...
Thank you and congratulations!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Mon ange, I'm sorry to be so late .... I'm on rural Ontario time, which is the exact opposite of Daylight Savings Time.  However, merci et felicitations!

May you have at least as many postiversaries as you have tentacles!

saludos,
Chaska


----------



## anangelaway

_Nous aurons pour nous l'éternité
Dans le bleu de tout' l'immensité
Dans le ciel, plus de problèmes... 
_Ha Nichec ! L'Hymne à l'Amour! Merci ! You must be so thirsty. Humm, something exotic you say? There you go : _un Tijuana_, hummm...  ​ 
Gracias Chaska ! Ah! Sydney walk upon the water...? 
_Chuflay for you, isn't it? _ 

​


----------



## Cath.S.

Bon, je n'ai que 74 messages de retard...

Félicitations, notre Ange, voici un peu de printemps français pour célébrer ton postiversaire. 

Bisous ! xxx


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Angel, you have the best-stocked bar I've ever seen - that's the first chuflay I've tasted in years.

Thanks for throwing the most entertaining postiversary party I've seen on this forum!

Happy Easter,
Chaska


----------



## la grive solitaire

Je suis très en retard  mais...​ 
*F*E*L*I*C*I*T*A*T*I*O*N*S*, *NOTRE ANGE!*​ 

http://www.fractalartcontests.com/1999/entries/entry-018.htm​


----------



## charlie2

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> http://www.fractalartcontests.com/1999/entries/entry-018.htm​


That is awesome! Angel, where are you? Get on line, please don't miss this.


----------



## anangelaway

Chaque océan a son Egueule!!! Merci à toi. En tous cas, je trouve que tu as une très bonne mine.   Ha, pardon, tu veux que je te laisse chanter? Quelle surprise! Je te sers un verre plus tard alors... un quoi? Ori? Oh là, oui oui, je vais te trouver ça...  Ha! Tiens ! You woudn't mind singing _''I love you to the moon and back'_'? Oh, come on... Yes!!!! hé, hé. Besitos  


Oh my!!! Like Tim you ate too much La Grive!  Sit down, please, sit down. Un petit remontant pour la digestion, hein?! Tiens, cul sec, p'tite _Absinthe_, vite fait là! Voilà! 
Merci pour ces ailes sublimissimes La Grive!  
I'll keep it for my wedding day. 


​_Charlie, j'ai vu! Sublimes elles sont!_
_Chaska, thank you, great bar indeed, great ocean, great fishes... Have another one! _​


----------



## LV4-26

Congratulations. Costa Rica isn't that far after all. Only an angel away.


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations and thanks! We're lucky to have such a helpful French speaker on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Outsider

_Mes félicitations, Anangelaway !
Que c'est joli son nom !
_​


----------



## anangelaway

*Kelly* and *Jean-Mi*, thank you ! J'ai un petit coup dans l'aile, mais ça va, je tiens la route. Ha, Kelly ! I've got a great _Cabernet from Napa Valley_ for you, and right _here_, or just behind you some, hummm,  _fromage_ ! Sers-toi, fais comme chez toi. Pardon Jean-Mi? Tu as arrété de boire? Ha bon... pardon? Ha, tu as arrété de boire du café ! Ha oui, je comprends mieux, tu m'as fait peur là.  Toi aussi, même chose que Kelly, et bien ça roule !
And by the way, if you feel like joining the small group over there, there is Agnès, she is leading a poetry contest-_NYC style_.  ​ 

*Outsider*!!! Et bien que t'arrive-t-il? Tu as l'air sous le choc. How about a _Saudade_ for you? Yes, yes... we know how to make it...  
Muito Obrigado! 
​ 

Edit: Ta tête Outty, ta tête...​


----------



## Outsider

Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, "tu as l'air sous le choc" ?

P.S. Angelaway m'a envoyé une explication par message privé.


----------

